# Puppy Love from the Big Island of Hawaii!



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Aloha!

My wife and I over the last five weeks were able to experience the birth of Vizsla puppies (talk about being in the right place at the right time) and watch them grow up. 








(teaser photo for the puppy photo link at the end of this posting)

Our dog Bodhi was NOT the sire, but we are friends with the breeding pair. This is a very rare event in Hawaii, as most Vizslas arrive to our islands as older dogs from the continental US or as puppies from Australia or New Zealand. 

As it is well known, Vizsla puppy pictures will reduce stress and bring out the best in people, especially on a Monday.  So... I've put together a montage of puppy photos for those who need a little puppy love from the big island! (Please point your browser to the thumbnail web page below and click any photo to view a larger version)

http://www.ophale.com/vizsla/


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

How adorable! Glad you got to experience that! I'm guessing these are the same pups that I saw a post about a few days ago, since I can't imagine there'd be more than one litter of Vs born on the big island on the same day. 

They are so sweet--thanks for feeding the puppy addiction. The new mama looks proud and tired!


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi redrover,

Yes, your correct! These are the same puppies that were announced in this post a few days back.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4753.0.html

Renee and Dave are great people, but have been a little... stressed... with seven Vizsla pups sharing their puppy joy in their home with their two adult Vizslas and Waimeraner. So... I took the liberty to share the photos taken over the past few weeks. I'm so happy you had a chance to enjoy the pup photos. When we adopted Bodhi from Australia, the breeder was kind enough to share some photos of Bodhi, but we wanted more... Lets just say, my wife and I are reliving our puppy pre-adoption experience.... you just can't have enough photos of these beautiful dogs!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Great pics Bodhi, although I was saddened to see the pups on ebay :-\


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Love it! Puppies...yes, looking at them reduces stress. Raising them? Give me human kids ANY. Day. Of. The. Week.



Congrats!


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Puppy Love from the Big Island of Hawaii*

Thanks Harrigab, 

It is not an easy task to take puppy pictures as they don't sit still and don't comprehend your commands...

As for the eBay classified listings, I understand your concern. However, please note, Renee and Dave are very concerned too with finding good homes for the pups. They take great care of the pups, handle them 24/7 and love them to death. The last thing they want to see is their Vizsla puppies kenneled with a bunch of pit bulls to become a pig hunting dog...

Anyway, Hawaii is a little unique, as we don't have active kennel/hunting clubs, and each island is populated with less than 200K people with the exception of O'ahu with approximately 1M. We don't have a lot of opportunities to get the word out to potential people who would like a Vizsla in Hawaii or do we have a local listing site like the Australian and New Zealanders have:

http://www.dogzonline.com.au/breeds/puppies/hungarian-vizsla.asp

EBay classifieds and the newspaper seem to be the only active place in Hawaii to list pure bred puppies for adoption, other than purchasing your puppy from Australia, New Zealand or England (rabbies quarentine issue with all other locations). If you know of a better place/way of finding good homes for the pups in Hawaii or elsewhere, please let us know. Perhaps this would be a good opportunity for the Hungarian Vizsla Forum?

Anyway, my intent with the post was to share some Big Island puppy love and I hope I'm not being too defensive explaining the listing situation in Hawaii.


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi dmp,

Agree, raising a puppy is a full time job! Our experience with Bodhi was managing what we belived was the energizer puppy dog, as he left no object untouched and required 24/7/365 of adult supervision. The end result of all of our efforts was a dog, I love to death. But it was not easy. Can't comment about kids, decided not to take that path, but I do recall many times my parents saying "wait till you have a child" in response to many disagreements/actions from me. I'm sure my parents had to go back and view many Polaroids from the 60's and 70's to balance out negative stress in their lives from my brother and I. In our home it is still a mystery on who flushed down the toilet the play school cow, superglued the ashtray to the coffee table, cut deep grove with a knife into the cherry dinning room table, forgot to put oil in the gas of the two cycle lawnboy mower...the list goes on...

Absolutely, photos of pups are wonderful at reducing stress and petting them just before they declare nap time is also a great experience! Enjoy it when the opportunity arises as the rest of life seems to be one challenge after another!!!


----------

